# Generic gamepad problem



## Arden (Jan 10, 2004)

I went to Best Buy today (yesterday, technically) and compared gamepads before buying a cheapo from Gamer's Factory (yeah, I never heard of them either).  The problem, of course, is that the software is Windoze-only.  I downloaded GamePad Companion, but it won't recognize the pad (or my mouse, for that matter)... it doesn't show anything in the "Selected Elements" list.  I already had USB Overdrive installed, and that works somewhat for the pad, though it doesn't recognize the right analog stick.

I'm wondering if maybe USBOD is interfering with GPC.  Should I disable USBOD for the joystick settings and try again?  Or should I sell/give away this pad and get one I know will be compatible, like a Logitech?  Or does someone else have some software that will work?


----------



## adambyte (Jan 10, 2004)

I'd try running either USB Overdrive OR GamePad Companion, but NOT both. Then, if neither recognizes it by itself, THEN I'd get rid of it.

also, GamePad companian has been updated for 10.3? last I checked, it was incompatible with 10.3... but... then again, that was the last time I checked.

btw, I have a cheap-o ten dollar "Saitek" game pad. Yeah. I never heard of them, either. But it works fine with the "SNES9X Custom" emulator, and that's all I really ask for. Also works with Tony Hawk 4 on my roomie's Mac.


----------



## Damrod (Jan 10, 2004)

I would stick to  Saitek or Gravis gamepads. If you go to a windows reseller, you can get them pretty cheap. 

ravis gamepads are recognised by most programs/emulators with gamepad support, and also USB Overdrive has no problem with it. I would try to take he gamepad back to the dealer and get another, or try what was mentioned in the bost above


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2004)

Okay, thanks guys.  I've removed the USB OD kext and I'll restart to see if it makes a difference with the pad instead of just the mouse.  If not, I'll just get another pad.

Does anyone know Best Buy's policy on the return of open items like a gamepad?


----------

